# Another self-driving Telsa accident!



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

http://www.thedrive.com/news/3497/another-tesla-model-s-may-have-crashed-while-driving-itself


----------



## Beritknight (Feb 18, 2016)

Not exactly a self driving accident, basically a cruise control accident. According to the article, driver tapped the brakes at some point, which disabled the cruise control without her noticing. When the car in front slowed, she expected her adaptive cruise control to slow her down, but it didn't.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Weird that that it would deactivate the emergency braking, that should just be built to automatically kick in under the right circumstances.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

People always try to point the finger at someone else. If the car does not stop, even on autopilot, it is the driver/rider's fault. "User error", technology companies like to point the finger at this one all the time.

When my cab company bought new telephones , we signed up with an new carrier that was established in the business. We had nothing but trouble from the beginning. The carrier tried to blame the equipment. The manufacturer tried to blame the installers/maintainer. The installers/maintainers tried to blame the carrier. Everyone tried to blame us, the users. Everyone was blaming everyone, but nobody had a solution. Finally, Senior Management had one. Hire new maintainers who could adapt the equipment to the old carrier. Guess what? We had no more technical problems. We did, however, have legal problems, as everyone filed lawsuits against everyone else. That was a circus not to be missed.


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

Beritknight said:


> Not exactly a self driving accident, basically a cruise control accident. According to the article, driver tapped the brakes at some point, which disabled the cruise control without her noticing. When the car in front slowed, she expected her adaptive cruise control to slow her down, but it didn't.


I think that you should read the article again.... It doesn't said that she tapped the brakes by accident without noticing, that is not what or how it happen, she did stepped in the brakes when she noticed that the car was not stopping and was maintaining same speed in a collition course and then she try to make the vehicle stop using the brakes of course ( no by accident) and she only could slow it down but not enough room to full stop, she estimates that collided at 40 mph if she hasn't try to stop the vehicle and had crashed at the speed that the car was going the accident could have ended very bad, maybe even lethal.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

I think the car looks extraordinary. Tip of the cap to the engineers. If that really was a 40mph rear end collision that crumple zone functioned beautifully.


----------



## Beritknight (Feb 18, 2016)

Uruber said:


> I think that you should read the article again.... It doesn't said that she tapped the brakes by accident without noticing, that is not what or how it happen


From the article:
"Tesla is claiming user error was to blame in Simpson's case-and, just as in the Utah accident, the company says it has evidence to back up its claims. Tesla says that according to the car's data logs, Simpson manually applied the brakes at some point, which deactivated both the Autopilot cruise control and, oddly enough, the car's automatic emergency braking system."

So sometime prior to the accident, she applied the brakes manually, and that disabled cruise control, like it does in every car with cruise control I've ever driven. In cars with adaptive cruise control, disabling cruise also disables the auto braking feature. Noting that auto braking while on ACC is different to AEB or Collision Mitigation braking, which is not normally disabled.

My last Ford Mondeo (Fusion) had ACC and AEB, and they both behaved just like the Tesla described in the article.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Beritknight said:


> Not exactly a self driving accident, basically a cruise control accident. According to the article, driver tapped the brakes at some point, which disabled the cruise control without her noticing. When the car in front slowed, she expected her adaptive cruise control to slow her down, but it didn't.


Which is, essentially, a design flaw. Right?


----------



## Beritknight (Feb 18, 2016)

What, that cruise control doesn't function when it's disabled? Or that tapping the brake pedal disabled cruise control?

Lots of manufacturers do an adaptive cruise or radar cruise option. If the woman in that article had been driving a Merc, Audi, Ford, Volvo, etc with adaptive cruise and tapped the brake pedal, it would have done exactly the same thing as the Tesla did. The Ars Technica article even makes that point. The only difference is it then wouldn't have had a series of stories written about, because it wouldn't be a Tesla.


----------



## UberwhoIaM (Apr 26, 2016)

Car companies with these features clearly say not to rely on systems and have mph limits

Automatic emergency braking (AEB) is designed to detect vehicles whose taillights are directly in front of the car. AEB will not detect objects other than cars. AEB initiates full braking at *speeds between 5 and 50 mph. AEB is not a substitute for safe driving*. See Owner's Manual for details and limitations.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

*Plan for self-driving cars' pitfall? Human brain *

_(I corrected their typo for them....yeah, human brains can be a pitfall! LOL) _

http://triblive.com/business/headlines/10817981-74/driving-self-driver


----------

